# Got to be an 80 ring gauge



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

*Got to be an 80 ring gauge part 2*

I smoked this guy in my garage today.
View attachment 1586


View attachment 3540


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ill bet it was a little leathery with an uneven burn


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm guessing that you got him with a shovel.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good thing you saw it before it saw you!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Ill bet it was a little leathery with an uneven burn


I'm guessing it had a bit of a bite to it as well.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I'm guessing that you got him with a shovel.


20 gauge, but i shot the wrong end.
I thought I shot his head off, but after i got dressed and went back I found that I shot his ass off. Anyway dead is dead


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad you're not a doctor if you get those two confused.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Glad you're not a doctor if you get those two confused.


LOL! LOL!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Ill bet it was a little leathery with an uneven burn


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

what the heck kind of snake was that?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

leojvs said:


> what the heck kind of snake was that?


...a dead one!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice kill!!!!!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

a tip pickle it in whisky or vodka the venom really gives it a kick i had a couple of shots of the stuff in japan once it hts you like a train but nice kill none the less all i have to shoot is slugs and the occasinal rat or grass snake


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

That's the worst case of tunneling I've ever seen! (Sorry, I couldn't resist...)


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

leojvs said:


> what the heck kind of snake was that?


Copperhead
AKA "Water Moccasin"


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

i think you mean cottonmouth, not copperhead


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> i think you mean cottonmouth, not copperhead


guess yer right same general family as the Copperhead.

http://www.wf.net/~snake/moccasin.htm


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

canney said:


> Copperhead
> AKA "Water Moccasin"


AKA "Big Fuggin Snake"

Too bad ya had to give him the Texas Hard Shot before you finished him off.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

100 points!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

that reminds me of the time i woke up at basic training while we were in the field and i woke up one cold morning with a 5 ft long snake curled up next to me..................i almost shat myself!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice kill! 


I killed a flippin huge spider in my dorm room yesterday... does that count too?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bummer man, sucks you had to kill him but he was poisonous.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like some pretty unique flavours in there - buckshot, gunpowder and snake venom! :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> ...a dead one!


Amen to that


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

*Notice I shot the right end?*

60 ring next to him, what do you think?
Maybe a 70?


----------

